# Lots of Ball jars!



## Newtothiss (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 23, 2022)

Not super old, but nice!

Found em' by the remnants of a shack way out in the sticks, the big wash pan too! 
Moonshine?


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 23, 2022)

The only 2 blue ones that weren't broken..


----------



## willong (Aug 24, 2022)

Now you've done it! You'll have to put in a vegetable garden, or pick loads of berries, to put all those canning jars to good use.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 24, 2022)

willong said:


> Now you've done it! You'll have to put in a vegetable garden, or pick loads of berries, to put all those canning jars to good use.


Lol. I'll keep the blue ones and try to sell the big boys.

I need to go back to that spot, there's tons I didn't get, and I barely searched. 

That big wash tub was a God send, and getting em' all out undamaged was a miracle!


----------



## Len (Aug 24, 2022)

You'll have no problem selling the 1/2 gallons or any size aqua jars. Let the fun begin. Keep us posted. (Btw, you can sell the tub too, or use as a planter.) Congrats.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 24, 2022)

Len said:


> You'll have no problem selling the 1/2 gallons or any size aqua jars. Let the fun begin. Keep us posted. (Btw, you can sell the tub too, or use as a planter.) Congrats.


I keep colored jars. I really like the deep aqua ones!

The ½ gallon ones were just money sitting there, so I had to "rescue" them.

It was a bitch lugging that tub FULL of jars up and down ravines with no path! (One trip!)

The tub is too cool to sell lol


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> and getting em' all out undamaged was a miracle!


I used to carry a burlap "gunny sack" and some newspaper for that purpose back in the day. It worked well but not perfectly--climbing out of a creek ravine one time, I bumped the bag with one of my digging tools. The strike chipped the ground lip and sent a crack down the side of one of the larger and nicer food bottles I ever found. Thank goodness it was not anything of the cathedral pickle class!


----------



## Len (Aug 25, 2022)

I haven't heard of a digger worth his salt who hasn't had something like this happen. Its like a right of passage. Some will focus on the one impacted. Some will focus on how many others were saved in the effort under difficult circumstances. (Choose wisely.  ) Remember wise old Nutmeg saying-"It can be two things."


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 26, 2022)

If I wasn't so beat (found the spot at the end of my day), I'd have made multiple trips and cleaned out the area.

It's on the list..


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 26, 2022)

willong said:


> I used to carry a burlap "gunny sack" and some newspaper for that purpose back in the day. It worked well but not perfectly--climbing out of a creek ravine one time, I bumped the bag with one of my digging tools. The strike chipped the ground lip and sent a crack down the side of one of the larger and nicer food bottles I ever found. Thank goodness it was not anything of the cathedral pickle class!


I used all my extra clothes as well as the shirt off my back lol.

My poor upper torso...


----------



## Len (Aug 26, 2022)

Fall is almost here in theory. I finish cleaning up a chunk of my finds in Winter. There may be a few surprises in your recent haul that will give you pause to reflect on the farmstead experience. Congrats on reaching a successful conclusion in your experience. Your pit bull like determination is admirable.  

PS- The local Goodwill/thrift stores should give you a decent bargain on expendable dig clothes, Oh Hulkamania man, Sgt. Rock, Hulk, etc. of farmstead             artifact reclamation.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 26, 2022)

Len said:


> Fall is almost here in theory. I finish cleaning up a chunk of my finds in Winter. There may be a few surprises in your recent haul that will give you pause to reflect on the farmstead experience. Congrats on reaching a successful conclusion in your experience. Your pit bull like determination is admirable.
> 
> PS- The local Goodwill/thrift stores should give you a decent bargain on expendable dig clothes, Oh Hulkamania man, Sgt. Rock, Hulk, etc. of farmstead             artifact reclamation.


This site and the homestead are different sites.  Found this one by complete dumb luck..


Saw what looked like remnants of a roof in the distance, and just started tromping that way lol.


----------



## Len (Aug 26, 2022)

Sounds like it could be a small natural resource based community, aka ghost town. A lidar drone could be an easy way to map sites in the area revealing much without having to break your back.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Sounds like it could be a small natural resource based community, aka ghost town. A lidar drone could be an easy way to map sites in the area revealing much without having to break your back.


It's not.
I wish tho!

Based on the location, it was either an extremely far away out building from a farm, or a place to make shine..


----------



## Len (Aug 27, 2022)

"Shine on harvest moon!"


----------

